# US citizen wants to retire to Algarve



## rbasean (Nov 26, 2014)

HI

Can any of you give me advise (as a single lady) to retire to Algarve, Portugal? I've been living overseas since 1993... but would appreciate any advice. Possible to live there for 6 months or so before going thru a formal process? Also looking for other US people there to meet up with next year when I visit.

Cheers! Rosemary


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Max time on a Schengen Visa is 90 days in any 180 day period extensions are possible but vary country to country, generally a application for Residence must be made from outside Portugal and before departure


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We are US citizens moving to Tomar Portugal approximately March, house-buying next month. We are applying for residency visa in January, upon receipt of required FBI criminal check. 😃. You must apply outside of Portugal, and do need FBI criminal background check, as a U.S. Citizen.


----------



## esthn73 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi rosemary, I too an thinking about moving to portugal, and I'm a single women wanting to retire. And I'm seeking advice also from forum.
One person mentioned cascais Portugal, about 40 mins from lisbon. Someone else contacted me about apartment to rent there, she said if needed emergency hospital only 7 mins away by car, and was in safe neighborhood.
im from uk and living in usa since 1985. My family is still luving in uk and thought it might be good idea to live closer to them for a number of reasons. Love to hear so.e if yoyr feed back, linda.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you are a UK National then the requirements that face a USA Citizen i.e Residency Visa, private health care don't apply
These are your rights as a UK/EU Citizen
Workers' and pensioners' residence rights

even easier if you are of UK State Pension age or will be entitled to any UK Pension


----------



## esthn73 (Nov 3, 2014)

canoeman said:


> If you are a UK National then the requirements that face a USA Citizen i.e Residency Visa, private health care don't apply
> These are your rights as a UK/EU Citizen
> Workers' and pensioners' residence rights
> 
> even easier if you are of UK State Pension age or will be entitled to any UK Pension


.

Thank you for this information, it is going to be very useful. Do you know approx how much comprehensive insurance costs (for 64 yrs old), if age makes a difference!
I'm planning on meeting my sister (from uk) in portugal in summer to check out some places to live, and to check on what to do next while I'm there. Where on coast do you live and why do you like it there, and what would be your suggestions for all year living.....I don't want to live in a place that is totally dead when tourists have left, I want to live and be part of local community.
thank you for your input, linda


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As I said as a UK/EU Citizen then you don't require private medical insurance you are entitled when Registered as a Portuguese Resident to register with the Portuguese Health Service it's modelled on the UK NHS but you do pay a contribution towards basic treatment & tests, hospitalization for any reason is free but you might pay a small overnight charge.
Majority of prescriptions are heavily subsidized and cheaper than a UK prescription per item charge. You can buy a variety of private medical insurance but premiums are very dependent on age and pre conditions or related illness which generally would not be insured which rather negates the point of insurance 

Not coast for us my preferred towns are Caldas de Rainha, Coimbra both plenty to do or nearby, good transport, yet within easy reach of major cities and airports


----------

